
The Ratio of Engineers to Sales People in Billion Dollar SaaS Startups - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/saas-spend-allocation-benchmarks/
======
mathattack
I'm not sure how to interpret this, since it's in relative dollars not
absolute. Is it, "Companies overspend on everything relative to revenue when
they don't have much, and then it shrinks as revenue grows over time."?

My observation on SaaS firms is they hire a lot of sales relative to R&D. This
isn't rocket science, it's part of the model. Over time revenue ramps up
because it's recurring, and the revenue grows quicker than fixed fees.

Is there something else to interpret in the data?

